# Setting up Tivo Roamio on Time Warner Cable - TWC



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

I had a Tivo HD in the past on TWC, but we moved about a year ago and have survived without a Tivo since then. My wife has become quite vocal about not having it, so I ordered a Roamio Plus and a couple of Minis that will be here in a couple of days. I just want to make sure I'm not out of touch with what to expect. When I setup the Tivo HD back then, a truck roll was required, but seems thats no longer the case. I'll be using Coax for networking and have a couple of existing MOCA adapters already in the house. 

Here is what I believe I need to do... fill me in if I missed anything.

1. I need to pick of an M Cablecard and Tuning Adapter from TWC.
2. Setup the Roamio and run it through guided setup before installing Cablecard.
3. Then install Cablecard and Tuning Adapter (with POE filter).
4. Call TWC Cablecard support to get it paired.

Is that it? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

You got the basics. 

A few tips:

1. Make sure you call the dedicated TWC CableCard hotline. Calling any other TWC number will get you nowhere.

2. Don't even bother connecting the USB cable from the Tuning Adapter to the Roamio before you get everything with the CableCard working right. Once the CableCard is paired and working perfectly, then you can worry about hooking up the TA.

3. Be sure to use a 2-way cable splitter for the Tuning Adapter rather than the RF output on the TA. If yo don't use the splitter, then the Minis probably won't work, asd the MoCA signals will usually not go through the Tuning Adapter.

4. If you didn't buy the Roamio and Minis directly from TiVo, then you'll also have to activate service on them once they arrive.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> You got the basics.
> 
> 3. Be sure to use a 2-way cable splitter for the Tuning Adapter rather than the RF output on the TA. If yo don't use the splitter, then the Minis probably won't work, asd the MoCA signals will usually not go through the Tuning Adapter.


Thanks for the extra tips.

I have an existing MOCA adapter and Ethernet switch in the location where the Roamio Pro is going to go. That provides network connectivity for my Apple TV and BluRay player. Would it be better to just connect the Roamio to the switch to avoid any potential issues with the TA, or better to use the built in MOCA?

If I go the coax route with the Roamio, and I use a splitter with the TA, do I still need a POE filter in front of the TA?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

convergent said:


> Thanks for the extra tips.
> 
> I have an existing MOCA adapter and Ethernet switch in the location where the Roamio Pro is going to go. That provides network connectivity for my Apple TV and BluRay player. Would it be better to just connect the Roamio to the switch to avoid any potential issues with the TA, or better to use the built in MOCA?


You can certainly try ethernet if you want, though TiVo's official line is that they don't support switches. MoCA is nice because it is simple, especially if your house isn't already wired up with ethernet cables.



convergent said:


> If I go the coax route with the Roamio, and I use a splitter with the TA, do I still need a POE filter in front of the TA?


Ideally yes. The Tuning Adapters often don't like MoCA signals.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

cable card national support number
866-532-2598
877 289 8486 advanced customer care


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> You can certainly try ethernet if you want, though TiVo's official line is that they don't support switches.


How can they not support switches? You'd not be able to use the ethernet port at all unless they supported switches ... as the wire has to be connected to something. If you plug it into a router and the router has more than one port, then you've plugged it into a switch. This sounds like the old days when the cable companies wouldn't support you unless you plugged your PC directly into the cable modem. Craziness.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

I ran over to the TWC office today and picked up the TA and cable card. There were 3 reps working there and the lady I got seemed to know the least about it. She first told me they didn't have any, and the lady next to her asked if it was for a Tivo.... I said yes, and she said they did have some in the back. The lady waiting on me went back and got them and brought them back and then proceeded to take about 15 minutes to get the stuff correctly onto my account. The other gentleman helped her a bit and she told me I was all set eventually. The odd thing was I got no receipt and every other time I've been to the office with any equipment going one way or the other I got a receipt. So we'll see tomorrow when I get the Tivo and try to get it to work.

Looking forward to being back in Tivo-land soon.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

convergent said:


> I ran over to the TWC office today and picked up the TA and cable card. There were 3 reps working there and the lady I got seemed to know the least about it. She first told me they didn't have any, and the lady next to her asked if it was for a Tivo.... I said yes, and she said they did have some in the back. The lady waiting on me went back and got them and brought them back and then proceeded to take about 15 minutes to get the stuff correctly onto my account. The other gentleman helped her a bit and she told me I was all set eventually. The odd thing was I got no receipt and every other time I've been to the office with any equipment going one way or the other I got a receipt. So we'll see tomorrow when I get the Tivo and try to get it to work.
> 
> Looking forward to being back in Tivo-land soon.


Sounds about normal for TWC service reps. They are generally clueless when it comes to CableCards/Tuning Adapters. Hopefully they gave you ones that work. My first Tuning Adapter was dead-on-arrival. I had to turn around and go back down to the TWC office to get a second one. The second one is still working well though. It seems like once you get everything with the CableCard/Tuning Adapter up and running, it tends to stay working. But getting it there can sometimes be a PITA.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

I had a TA an M-Card on my Tivo HD. It was back in the early days and the guy was at my house on a Saturday for about 9 hours total to get it to work for the first time. Actually... that was pre-TA... just the M-Card. He left a few times, but the last time was here at about 10pm and finally got it to work. He left I think 3 times to go different places and try to get different cards. Once working, it just worked until the switched digital rolled out and I needed to add the TA which I did myself. That would work fine usually but about every several months something would get hosed up and I had to reboot everything, but never had to call them. I'm hopeful that once its all working, it will just work. 

What stinks is the UPS guy is delivering stuff across the street so I know its exactly 24 hours before the fun begins!


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Well this is a first... everything I ordered from Amazon Prime is shipping by USPS instead of UPS/Fedex which they've always used before on anything big. Not confident that USPS will get this stuff here as expected.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

I opened another thread on a problem... but one setup thing I ran into is the channels aren't matching the Guide... some do, some don't. I had a bunch of choices for 4 different cities (I'm between two of them) and Digital Basic or Digital Basic Extended for each. I chose Digital Basic Extended. Is there any way to figure out which one I should pick... like a listing somewhere I can compare with what I get on the TWC set top box?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

convergent said:


> I opened another thread on a problem... but one setup thing I ran into is the channels aren't matching the Guide... some do, some don't. I had a bunch of choices for 4 different cities (I'm between two of them) and Digital Basic or Digital Basic Extended for each. I chose Digital Basic Extended. Is there any way to figure out which one I should pick... like a listing somewhere I can compare with what I get on the TWC set top box?


TiVo gets their guide data from Tribune Media. It should be the same data that is listed on zap2it.com


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

convergent said:


> I opened another thread on a problem... but one setup thing I ran into is the channels aren't matching the Guide... some do, some don't. I had a bunch of choices for 4 different cities (I'm between two of them) and Digital Basic or Digital Basic Extended for each. I chose Digital Basic Extended. Is there any way to figure out which one I should pick... like a listing somewhere I can compare with what I get on the TWC set top box?





tarheelblue32 said:


> TiVo gets their guide data from Tribune Media. It should be the same data that is listed on zap2it.com


I'll second that. Zap2It is right 99% of the time, TiVo about 90%. Sometimes it does have issues when there are several feeds close by. I know my headend and service selection since my feed has a great web site. I have my Roamio set to my actual zip code but my Premiere set to the one three miles away. Zap2It can really help when there is a problem in the sense you can have better information when telling TiVo they have a problem. During guided setup I get asked my zipcode and then three options for where ESPN is located. I always have to look that up. Since you two are close and in a major metro area, you might try the best zipcode. But first verify Zap2It has the right data. TiVo can screw it up, but it can't fix it up.

edit: interesting. When I use 27608 and select TWC digital, there are no channel numbers under the network logo. I wonder what that means?


----------



## KimHedrick (Oct 12, 2014)

convergent said:


> Well this is a first... everything I ordered from Amazon Prime is shipping by USPS instead of UPS/Fedex which they've always used before on anything big. Not confident that USPS will get this stuff here as expected.


They use SmartPost a lot now which means UPS or FedEx move it from the Amazon warehouse to your local mail sorting facility and then the USPS actually delivers it.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> TiVo gets their guide data from Tribune Media. It should be the same data that is listed on zap2it.com


That was what I was looking for... I now see what city I need. Still not sure what "extended" means, but will try basic and see if that works.



KimHedrick said:


> They use SmartPost a lot now which means UPS or FedEx move it from the Amazon warehouse to your local mail sorting facility and then the USPS actually delivers it.


I know about that, but this one I think was coming from USPS all the way. My complaint was premature. The USPS carrier brought the stuff to my door around lunchtime. UPS doesn't get here until at least 6pm most of the time.

I was kind of surprised that the Roamio wasn't packed in a plain box... they slapped the UPS label right on the Roamio box. Wouldn't want that laying around on the doorstep.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

OK, this is more like I'm used to. The first time I ran Guided Setup, it just asked me what city and extended or not, so I got 8 choices. Now that I'm getting some lower channels, running it again it showed me channels and asked what station was there like I was used to in the past... so should be good to go now. Just have to wait for it to load the guide data.

Now if the darn CP_Auth will get loaded I can surprise my wife with Tivo when she gets home.. which was the original plan!


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

After waiting overnight, CP Auth problem solved... and everything seems to be working that I've checked. Got one Mini setup... took longer than I expected but seems to be working good. Now to do the other. I didn't end up needing the filter on the line going to the TA.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

convergent said:


> After waiting overnight, CP Auth problem solved... and everything seems to be working that I've checked. Got one Mini setup... took longer than I expected but seems to be working good. Now to do the other. I didn't end up needing the filter on the line going to the TA.


I'm glad it's working for you, but if you do start having tuning errors on SDV channels, the first thing I would do is put the MoCA filter on the line going to the TA.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm glad it's working for you, but if you do start having tuning errors on SDV channels, the first thing I would do is put the MoCA filter on the line going to the TA.


Well I spoke to soon. Today I am getting "temporarily unavailable" on a lot of the upper channels... assuming they are SDV channels. I tried inserting the MoCA filter on the TA line, then power cycling the TA with the USB disconnected, then connecting after the solid green light came on. No change... still can't get those channels. Its strange that it worked for several days with no problem, and now this.

Any other diagnostics I might want to try here?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

convergent said:


> Well I spoke to soon. Today I am getting "temporarily unavailable" on a lot of the upper channels... assuming they are SDV channels. I tried inserting the MoCA filter on the TA line, then power cycling the TA with the USB disconnected, then connecting after the solid green light came on. No change... still can't get those channels. Its strange that it worked for several days with no problem, and now this.
> 
> Any other diagnostics I might want to try here?


It might be something more broad. I was getting some today too. Maybe that hype about Win 10 rollout wasn't all hype.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> It might be something more broad. I was getting some today too. Maybe that hype about Win 10 rollout wasn't all hype.


OK, I'll be patient. It did say "temporarily unavailable" vs. what I'd seen in the past that was more like it was just not there.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

convergent said:


> OK, I'll be patient. It did say "temporarily unavailable" vs. what I'd seen in the past that was more like it was just not there.


OK, the channels came back so must have been something on the feed side. At least now I have the filter in place so should rule out any conflicts there in the future.


----------

